# Metal Aeropress Filters = More Body?



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

Just how effective are the metal Aeropress filters at giving more body to the finished coffee? I've only ever used paper filters, but have been reading recently that the metal filters can give a fuller mouthful.

What are your experiences with them? And which ones do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've tried a few - didn't stick with any of them..... too much coffee grinds getting in to the cup.

Also it's one more thing to clean and dry when you're out and about

Plus - they don't stick to the lid like the paper so when you take the top off they can fall in to the bin etc......

Other than that I love them!!

Seriously though I can't remember a taste difference though it has been a while


----------



## Phoenixxx3 (Apr 23, 2019)

I recently switched from paper filters to "The Ultra". I like it a lot. No fines in the cup, but makes a big difference in taste, at least for me. But there is one limitation: you have to use the aeropress upside down.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

You end up with more silt and coffee oil in the cup which can add more texture and mouthfeel. You lose some of the clarity in order to get this.

If these are characteristics you like it's worth doing, if you want a clean clear tasting cup probably best stick to the paper filters.

I tried a few metal filters and the able brewing fine disk works best for me.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, will have a look at the Ultra and the Able filters.


----------



## Phoenixxx3 (Apr 23, 2019)

The "fine" Able disk is much coarser than "The Ultra". I tried it in the store.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I've gone through a few, never found them to offer anything above the paper filters, and they've all accidentally ended up in the bin at some stage. I won't be buying another.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

You do get more body with the metal filters. I wouldn't say they are better, just different. We tend to use a coarser grind and a longer brew time which helps keep the brew cleaner. I use a metal filter at home and have done for a good year or so now.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

E&B lab does one that is 35microns, they are quite pricy though

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/IMS-Aeropress-35-Micron-Fine-Filter---D63UF35/m-2786.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=CjwKCAjw8-LnBRAyEiwA6eUMGuvb64QR-eE03AQ5w8GrYoL_n2IeycIY-gh8buta7g58f-BOE78bJxoCG6sQAvD_BwE

found one by edesia for much cheaper

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Permanent-Reusable-Replacement-Aerobie-Aeropress/dp/B07PV9CC8D/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=35+micron&qid=1559823611&s=gateway&sr=8-8

not sure how different they quality of the two would be, I just ordered one from edesia as it's just cheap, arriving on friday

i've tried another one that's probably less dense, and am already pleased with the minimal silt that gets through, hopefully with this, it could eliminate it even more but still keep the oils and mouthful


----------

